# Speedfan startet nicht



## mestwo (4. Februar 2016)

Hi,

zuerst schon mal entschuldigung für Rechtschreibfehler und Unverständlichkeit. Das hier ist mein erster Beitrag.

Mein Problem ist das Speedfan sich beim starten aufhängt und gleichzeitig meine SSD zu 100% ausgelastet wird.
Soblad ich Speedfan dann über den Taskmanager schließe ist alles wieder in Ordnung, wenn man das nicht macht stürzt das System ab.
Das ganze trat das erste mal auf als ich Win10 nach einem Absturz(auf Grund von überhizung da ichdie Lüfter aus gemacht habe und dann vorm Spielen vergessen habe die wieder an zu machen) wieder hochfuhr.
Habe an dem gleichen PC ne andere Festplatte geklämmt und alles auch die HauptSSD liefen ohne Probleme.
Es sind auch die aktuellen Treiber instaliert und auch nach Viren wurde vergebens gesucht.

Brauche dringend Hilfe. Die Lüfter laufen zur Zeit mit 100%


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2016)

Es könnte sein, dass dein virenscanner oder die Firewall schuld ist, Stell das mal ab und schau, ob es dann geht


----------



## mestwo (4. Februar 2016)

Nein geht leider immer noch nicht.
Werde wohl neu instalieren müssen


----------

